# Bussit > Paikallisliikenne muualla Suomessa >  Joensuun paikallisliikenne

## TEP70

Löysin sattumalta kuvan fotobus.msk.ru:sta Lehtosen Linjan Wiima M68:sta, joka on ainakin vuonna 2006 vielä palvellut Aunuksessa.  :Smile: 

http://fotobus.msk.ru/photo/94434/

Tästä toisesta ei tiedä entistä omistajaa:

http://fotobus.msk.ru/photo/94435/

----------

